# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  صور سمو الأميرة ايمان بنت عبدالله الثاني

## الوسادة

*
الاميرة ايمان بنت عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين - ملك الاردن

ولدت في 27 ايلول 1996 .. البنت الاولى للملك والثانية في اسرتها بعد الامير حسين ولي العهد
السيرة الذاتية
سمو الاميرة ايمان بنت عبدالله الثاني ابن الحسين - ملك المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية

ولدت الاميرة ايمان في 27 ايلول 1996 .. البنت الاولى للملك عبدالله الثاني والملكة رانيا وثانية الترتيب في اسرتهم بعد ولي العهد سمو الامير حسين بن عبدالله .


Princess Iman bnt Abdullah II :
She was born in 27,Sept 1996) , and she is the first daughter and second child of King Abdullah II and Queen Rania .

Princess Iman is a Part of the Hashimite family .




































مع حبي


الوسادة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ما شاء الله عنهآ ،،

----------


## فيروز

أمورة كتير طالعة لوالدتها الله يخليلهم اياها

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ربي يحفظها لأهلها ..

مشكورة وسادة على الصور ..*

----------


## &روان&

الله يخليها  بتجنن

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
الله يحميها ويحمي الأردن يارب 
مشكورة الوسادة على الطرح 

*

----------

